# Gators vs Cardinals



## tcward (Jan 2, 2013)

Ol' birds laying it to 'em right now.....man.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes they are. They are on fire right now.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 2, 2013)

Teddy Bridgewater is no joke. Kid can flat out ball. 

I hope they keep the peddle to the medal.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 2, 2013)

Tell me again about these SEC defenses?  That Louisville QB is impressive!


----------



## country boy (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't count fl out yet a pick 6 and stupid penalty helped out


----------



## country boy (Jan 2, 2013)

STUPID penalties


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> Tell me again about these SEC defenses?  That Louisville QB is impressive!



Yeah, SEC defenses mimic Middle Tennesee defenses.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2013)

country boy said:


> Don't count fl out yet a pick 6 and stupid penalty helped out



They've pretty much had their way with the UF D. Something I wasn't expecting.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry Jody, couldn't resist..


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 2, 2013)

country boy said:


> STUPID penalties



More concerned with the ones not being called. uF is getting away with murder. Bostic is flat out dirty.


----------



## country boy (Jan 2, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> More concerned with the ones not being called. uF is getting away with murder. Bostic is flat out dirty.



Dirty? Come on


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2013)

country boy said:


> Dirty? Come on



Man, I like that avatar.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 2, 2013)

Helmet to helmet first play, ripped a kids helmet off a few after that. Watch him hit. Head down like a missile. Mixing it up with an official now. uF was bringing the wood early but TD Teddy is carving them up now.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 2, 2013)

tcward said:


> Sorry Jody, couldn't resist..


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Much better game than what I was expecting.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2013)

I never expected Louisville to be as physical as they are.

Charlie Strong has those boys READY


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like dem lizards have there hands full tonight and their ranked higher than the Dawgs , give me a break.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 2, 2013)

If Charlie Strong keeps this up somebody is gonna back up a Brinks truck to his house....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 2, 2013)

UF fans were trying to explain how their resume was better to be playing in a BCS bowl, while UGA was 1 play away from a NC game.  I don't think UGA would be losing to UL right now.  This looks bad for the SEC, come on Gators.


----------



## tcward (Jan 2, 2013)

If Louisville goes up 24-3, this thing is over.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2013)

I can hear Muschamp in the locker room at half.

"They aren't who we thought they were"


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 2, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can hear Muschamp in the locker room at half.



Hearing him what? Having a stroke?


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 2, 2013)

Florida is DIRTY. I hope they lose 60-3.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 2, 2013)

How about the UF fans?.....Louie has got twice the number of fans at the game?

I think that between this embarrassing display, and the presidential election... We should just kick Florida out of the SEC.
.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 2, 2013)

That was a good call by Musky, to end the half..... Maybe there is hope.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 2, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> How about the UF fans?.....Louie has got twice the number of fans at the game?
> 
> I think that between this embarrassing display, and the presidential election... We should just kick Florida out of the SEC.
> .



Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

No ACguy?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the Louisville QB, he looks like a big time prostyle qb.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2013)

poohbear said:


> Looks like dem lizards have there hands full tonight and their ranked higher than the Dawgs , give me a break.


Saban was right. Uga should have got the BCS game.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2013)

Your right they would represent the SEC better than this, this is embarrassing


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like they are getting called on that dirty play


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my...  Gators where are you? 

*V*


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 2, 2013)

This game is unreal.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2013)

Louisville wants this.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

This thing is getting nasty


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 2, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Saban was right. Uga should have got the BCS game.



Obviously UF is playing like trash...... But Charlie Strong has got Louie well prepared for this game..... 

Im kinda glad we played who we did


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 2, 2013)

And that just happened


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 2, 2013)

Where are all the Florida fans tonight? Lawd have mercy!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

Still no acguy! Who would have thought he wouldnt be around?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 2, 2013)

Cardinals making a mess of it now. Blowing chances to go up by three scores.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been impressed with the toughness of Louisville's defense! They gotta make these chip shot possessions count though, don't let Florida hang around!


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 2, 2013)

southGAlefty said:


> Where are all the Florida fans tonight? Lawd have mercy!



Musta stayed home...... Along with the football team


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 2, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

INT gators! Woop!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 2, 2013)

Florida's O & D lines is getting embarrassed.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2013)

4th Qtr starting, Gators got thier work cut out for them.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Florida's O & D lines is getting embarrassed.



Boom and his staff are getting out coached bad. I almost feel sorry for them....... The onside showed desperation and ever since then it has been a mess!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 2, 2013)

This one is done.

Me too...


----------



## poohbear (Jan 2, 2013)

They must have not let Florida fans have any tickets


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2013)

INT in the end zone L'ville. That might be it.


----------



## BowtechDan (Jan 2, 2013)

If some of y'all would take off the SEC goggles and look at Florida for what they are,you shouldn't be surprised.  They struggled against Bowling Green, Missouri and UL-Laughette.  Then compare scores with LSU, UGA and aTm.  Well, that's more than you want to know.

#3 in the country?  Enjoy the bias.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 2, 2013)

BowtechDan said:


> If some of y'all would take off the SEC goggles and look at Florida for what they are,you shouldn't be surprised.  They struggled against Bowling Green, Missouri and UL-Laughette.  Then compare scores with LSU, UGA and aTm.  Well, that's more than you want to know.
> 
> #3 in the country?  Enjoy the bias.



Ehhh... UF is overrated at #3 but that is just the way that cookie crumbled..... The SEC is still king right now... And one less pick six and one less bad coaching call and UF is in the game.


----------



## BowtechDan (Jan 2, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Ehhh... UF is overrated at #3 but that is just the way that cookie crumbled..... The SEC is still king right now... And one less pick six and one less bad coaching call and UF is in the game.




if, if, if


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 2, 2013)

BowtechDan said:


> if, if, if



If, if, if UF wins this games will you agree that the system is not biased to the SEC


----------



## BowtechDan (Jan 2, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> If, if, if UF wins this games will you agree that the system is not biased to the SEC



UF is playing a Big East team.  It's 33-17 with 7 minutes.

The so-called #3 team should never struggle with Bowling Green, Missouri, LA-Laughette, and Lousiville.  Period.  So the ranking system is broke and proof that only conference champions should play in a BCS game.  UF is ranked well over their head, but UGA, LSU and whoever else in the SEC that plays them gets credit for playing less than a #3 team.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2013)

I normally pull for the SEC in bowl games, regardless of who they are playing, but I have to admit, it is very enjoyable watching Louisville dismantle Fl.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 2, 2013)

I could care less about UF being in the SEC......GO!! CARDS!!


----------



## gin house (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I normally pull for the SEC in bowl games, regardless of who they are playing, but I have to admit, it is very enjoyable watching Louisville dismantle Fl.



x2!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 3, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I could care less about UF being in the SEC......GO!! CARDS!!



This^^^^


----------



## gin house (Jan 3, 2013)

BowtechDan said:


> UF is playing a Big East team.  It's 33-17 with 7 minutes.
> 
> The so-called #3 team should never struggle with Bowling Green, Missouri, LA-Laughette, and Lousiville.  Period.  So the ranking system is broke and proof that only conference champions should play in a BCS game.  UF is ranked well over their head, but UGA, LSU and whoever else in the SEC that plays them gets credit for playing less than a #3 team.



LOL.....  Bama barely got by UGA,  USC stomped UGA....Does that mean USC is by far better than Bama?  NO.    What you seem to overlook is this is the biggest win in Louisville history,  i can see them getting up for this game.   Can you with a strait face tell me what UF has to prove to Louisville or get out of this game?  Its like playing Vandy.  Football is who is the better team on a given day.  Emotion more than anything.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Pitiful


----------



## BowtechDan (Jan 3, 2013)

gin house said:


> LOL.....  Bama barely got by UGA,  USC stomped UGA....Does that mean USC is by far better than Bama?  NO.    What you seem to overlook is this is the biggest win in Louisville history,  i can see them getting up for this game.   Can you with a strait face tell me what UF has to prove to Louisville or get out of this game?  Its like playing Vandy.  Football is who is the better team on a given day.  Emotion more than anything.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2013)

gin house said:


> LOL.....  Bama barely got by UGA,  USC stomped UGA....Does that mean USC is by far better than Bama?  NO.    What you seem to overlook is this is the biggest win in Louisville history,  i can see them getting up for this game.   Can you with a strait face tell me what UF has to prove to Louisville or get out of this game?  Its like playing Vandy.  Football is who is the better team on a given day.  Emotion more than anything.



If you want to tell me that Florida is so poorly coached they can't get up to play in the Sugar Bowl then they that would be far more embarrassing than getting whooped by a pretty good football team that had a GREAT game.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I think Gators enjoyed their party time in New Orleans.  But now the party is over.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 3, 2013)

Georgia should have played in the Sugar Bowl ....


----------



## poohbear (Jan 3, 2013)

Florida is not a southeastern state anyway it broke off from new York and floated down here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2013)

gin house said:


> LOL.....  Bama barely got by UGA,  USC stomped UGA....Does that mean USC is by far better than Bama?  NO.    What you seem to overlook is this is the biggest win in Louisville history,  i can see them getting up for this game.   Can you with a strait face tell me what UF has to prove to Louisville or get out of this game?  Its like playing Vandy.  Football is who is the better team on a given day.  Emotion more than anything.



I disagree, Louisville plays teams like Boston College in their regular season. Playing an over-rated Florida Team was not that big of a deal to them. Winning was.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 3, 2013)

Louisville lost to UConn and Syracuse, they beat the mighty Gators.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 3, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> Louisville lost to UConn and Syracuse, they beat the mighty Gators.



Good it could not have happened to a better bunch.......


----------



## CardsFan (Jan 3, 2013)

Coming into this game, I thought it could get really ugly for my Cards.   I figured this could be a 21 point blowout (or more) playing against one of the best defenses in the country.

Credit Coach Strong, Teddy Bridgewater, and both the OL and DL for playing way over their heads, and credit our fans for showing up to give them the support they needed.

I had no idea Coach Strong could get this program back on track in only 3 years after Kragthorpe completely dismantled what Bobby "Leave in the middle of the night" Petrino had built. 

We were gassed mid way through the 3'rd quarter, but I'm really proud of our guys hanging on for the biggest football win in school history.

Yowsa!

And BTW, Great game Gators.   You had me worried in the 4'th quarter.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 3, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> Georgia should have played in the Sugar Bowl ....



Yep, that's what they get for not putting UGA in.  They punished UGA for losing a game on the last play where they would have been in the NCG and let  UF jump them.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jan 3, 2013)

gin house said:


> LOL.....  Bama barely got by UGA,  USC stomped UGA....Does that mean USC is by far better than Bama?  NO.    What you seem to overlook is this is the biggest win in Louisville history,  i can see them getting up for this game.   Can you with a strait face tell me what UF has to prove to Louisville or get out of this game?  Its like playing Vandy.  Football is who is the better team on a given day.  Emotion more than anything.



If those kids couldn't get up for a BCS game, they should stop playing football. I also don't buy the "Nothing to prove" line either. If they felt had nothing to play for, they shouldn't have accepted the bid to the bowl game. Let someone who wanted to be there go. They were just beat by a better team today. No excuses, no bias, Louisville was the better team. It would be one thing if Louisville had won on a few trick plays or controversial calls, but they didn't. UL dominated the TOP and the turnover battle, and just lined up and whupped Florida's butt from start to finish.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, what an upset I did not expect with #21 Louisville spanking #3 Florida in the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## polkhunt (Jan 3, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> Georgia should have played in the Sugar Bowl ....



same result, louisville would have spanked the pups too


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 3, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> same result, louisville would have spanked the pups too



Hey Nostradamus what are the lottery numbers tommorow night? Lol..... you have no idea if they would have or not.  I guess we'll never know. Good job Cards!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good it could not have happened to a better bunch.......



Exactly what I was thinking!! 

And it shows WHO should have been in the game representing the SEC.. Serve's em right!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 3, 2013)

The mighty unstoppable SEC......

Nothing better than watching the Gators get beat bad!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Nothing better than watching the Gators get beat bad!



I can agree with ya on that... The ONLY sad thing is the matchup of the Orange bowl.... Down right sad! But hey, it FINALLY allowed FSU to get a BCS win...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The mighty unstoppable SEC......



In Floridas defense.. How did FSU fare vs the SEC this year... FSU fans are the last ones to poke fun at the SEC!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 3, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> same result, louisville would have spanked the pups too



You have some sort of crystal ball?  Did God give you the gift of prophecy???

Why stop with UGA, why no go for the GB packers?  You can speculate all day long.  What about the NFC all-pro team????


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 3, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> The mighty unstoppable SEC......
> 
> Nothing better than watching the Gators get beat bad!



FSU didn't exactly blow NIU away, that game was a joke.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You have some sort of crystal ball?  Did God give you the gift of prophecy???
> 
> Why stop with UGA, why no go for the GB packers?  You can speculate all day long.  What about the NFC all-pro team????



They should be playing for the National Championship...


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I normally pull for the SEC in bowl games, regardless of who they are playing, but I have to admit, it is very enjoyable watching Louisville dismantle Fl.



It would only be sweeter if Spurrier were still the coach.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> same result, louisville would have spanked the pups too



I would suggest therapy, but I think when you get crazy as a peach orchard boar, there is little that can be done for you!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Loved every second of it!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> same result, louisville would have spanked the pups too



Hey brah can I get the mega millions #'s for the next drawing? Also can I get a spread on the falcons next game?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome to the ACC Louisville!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> same result, louisville would have spanked the pups too


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> FSU didn't exactly blow NIU away, that game was a joke.



31-10 isn't blowing someone away?    Florida State played a "C" game and still won by 3 TDs.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> They should be playing for the National Championship...



NCAA or NFL???


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 3, 2013)

Buzz said:


> 31-10 isn't blowing someone away?    Florida State played a "C" game and still won by 3 TDs.



FSU should have won by 40 against a team like NIU


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> FSU should have won by 40 against a team like NIU



The stats tell the story of that game.  FSU smoked NIU.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Jan 3, 2013)

We got whooped and looked really bad. They
Played a good game and the Gator did not show.
That is not the first time a good team laid an egg
In the Sugar Bowl. How bout 2009? When the
Mighty Utes beat the Tide with the almighty
Saben!!
Go Gators!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 3, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Welcome to the ACC Louisville!



I'll gladly trade Maryland for Louisville and Strong!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 3, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> The stats tell the story of that game.  FSU smoked NIU.



Stats don't win ball games, points do.

Seen many games where one team "statistically" won but lost on the scoreboard.

Having NIU in the game was a joke to start with.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 3, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Stats don't win ball games, points do.
> 
> Seen many games where one team "statistically" won but lost on the scoreboard.
> 
> Having NIU in the game was a joke to start with.



I didn't realize we lost that game?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 3, 2013)

polkhunt said:


> same result, louisville would have spanked the pups too



That's a hoot !!!!

The BCS is a real joke. UGA is a much better team than UF this year and should have played Louisville.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> That's a hoot !!!!
> 
> The BCS is a real joke. UGA is a much better team than UF this year and should have played Louisville.



So now the BCS is a joke??  Wow..  There's a revelation.  Maybe UGA will stop hiding behind the SEC and schedule a decent OOC opponent to prove they deserved to be in a BCS game.   The sad thing is that UGA struggled against a team that just got crushed by Wisconsin, by nearly 40 points.  A team that you all said doesn't even belong on the same field as UGA, yet they ran all over UGA.  While UGA did muster out a win, it was hardly impressive.  If I was a UGA fan, I'd be glad they didn't play a top team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2013)

Jockey, who cares what Wisconsin did to them?  Ohio State beat Indiana by 3 points (52-49) and Wisconsin beat Indiana 62-14.  Oh, and OSU beat Wisconsin.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> So now the BCS is a joke??  Wow..  There's a revelation.  Maybe UGA will stop hiding behind the SEC and schedule a decent OOC opponent to prove they deserved to be in a BCS game.   The sad thing is that UGA struggled against a team that just got crushed by Wisconsin, by nearly 40 points.  A team that you all said doesn't even belong on the same field as UGA, yet they ran all over UGA.  While UGA did muster out a win, it was hardly impressive.  If I was a UGA fan, I'd be glad they didn't play a top team.



While you can't compare A beat B and B beat C, so that means A would beat C, you especially can't compare bowl performances with those throughout the season.  These teams have had a month to prepare a game plan specific for each team.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

So???   All the UGA fans were telling everyone it was going to be a blowout and a joke of a game.  Nebraska beat themselves in the second half with turnovers.  UGA's D got TOURCHED by Nebraska.  Pelini has a notorious horrible record as of late getting his team ready to play, yet UGA barely got by them!!!   Now UGA fans are cryin the didn't make a BCS game.  Tough, schedule a tough OOC opponent and prove you deserve it.   BtW.  UF was less then an inch on a controversial play from playing in the BCS NC game.  You guys would all be bragging about how tough the SEC is had than of happened.   The BCS is so skewed towards the SEC it's not even funny, and the Sugar bowl only proved it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Yep, that's what they get for not putting UGA in.  They punished UGA for losing a game on the last play where they would have been in the NCG and let  UF jump them.



You lost because bama ran all over your D. You didn't loose on the last play. Bama beat you the whole 4 quarters. I never saw the ball coss the goal line on the last play.....did you?  I still think UGA deserved the Sugar Bowl. Just trying to keep it real for you.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2013)

Jockey, go whine about the SEC bias somewhere else.  Your constant crying is embarrassing.


----------



## Horns (Jan 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Jockey, go whine about the SEC bias somewhere else.  Your constant crying is embarrassing.



Amen.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Jockey, go whine about the SEC bias somewhere else.  Your constant crying is embarrassing.



Whining?  I'm not whining!  I think it's hilarious.  Any time  one of those big bad SEC D's play a team with a decent offense, they get tourched.  SEC teams can't handle good dual threat QB's.  Look what Tebow, Newton, and Manzel all have done.  UGA's D got exposed by Martinez.  Fortunately for UGA, Nebraska just isnt very good.  UGA no more belonged in a BCS game then UF did.  The sad thing about it is UF almost made THE BCS game..    I can't WAIT for the playoff!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 3, 2013)

BowtechDan said:


> if, if, if



FSU fans can play the if game all the way to the national title game, but we lost.  You get over it, you move on.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 3, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Yep, that's what they get for not putting UGA in.  They punished UGA for losing a game on the last play where they would have been in the NCG and let  UF jump them.



I don't think there is a team in the nation that would have wanted to play Louisville for the first 3 quarters last night. Those boys wanted to win and it showed. They dominated UF in every aspect of the game. 

I'm not saying they would've beaten Uga or Bama but it dang sure would have been close.


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Jan 3, 2013)

2009 - a #4 and #6 matched up
2013 - #3 and #21


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Whining?  I'm not whining!  I think it's hilarious.  Any time  one of those big bad SEC D's play a team with a decent offense, they get tourched.  SEC teams can't handle good dual threat QB's.  Look what Tebow, Newton, and Manzel all have done.  UGA's D got exposed by Martinez.  Fortunately for UGA, Nebraska just isnt very good.  UGA no more belonged in a BCS game then UF did.  The sad thing about it is UF almost made THE BCS game..    I can't WAIT for the playoff!!!!



You're as big a circus clown in this forum as you are in the Political forum and you can't spell big words correctly in either forum. It's "torched", not "tourched". "Tourched" isn't even a word.

The Dawgs spanked the Huskers good both in the game stats and on the scoreboard and if the SEC is such a powder puff conference how come all the PAC 12 teams aren't trying to get in it? One of them would be playing for the NC every year by your "Dead" reckoning. And how come it's usually an SEC team winning the NC year in and year out? Powder Puff opponents? You would think by now the BCS boys could stick a winner up against an SEC team. 

The playoffs are going to reveal what we already know. The SEC is still the king of college football. The coaches know it, the sportscasters know it and the American people know it too.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Elfiii.  14 points isnt getting "spanked".  Wisconsin "spanked" Nebraska, not UGA.  But good luck with the "North Texas" Mean Green next year.  Good luck with App State as well.  I guess UGA couldn't make room on their schedule for another "spanking" by Boise!  Or worse yet, COLORADO!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Hey Elfiii.  14 points isnt getting "spanked".  Wisconsin "spanked" Nebraska, not UGA.  But good luck with the "North Texas" Mean Green next year.  Good luck with App State as well.  I guess UGA couldn't make room on their schedule for another "spanking" by Boise!  Or worse yet, COLORADO!!!!



We do play GT every year. Yall want another piece of them.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 3, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think there is a team in the nation that would have wanted to play Louisville for the first 3 quarters last night. Those boys wanted to win and it showed. They dominated UF in every aspect of the game.
> 
> I'm not saying they would've beaten Uga or Bama but it dang sure would have been close.



Towards the end of the season I was telling my stepson who is a Gator fan that I would much rather play UF in the SECCG than UGA. If you shut UF's running game down they have nothing and it showed last night. Driskell cannot throw the ball and takes way too long to make a decision. Not taking anything away from Louisville but UGA would have faired much better.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> We do play GT every year. Yall want another piece of them.



I don't care who y'are.  That's funny right there.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't care who y'are.  That's funny right there.



  Even a blind squirl!!   Haha


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> So now the BCS is a joke??  Wow..  There's a revelation.  Maybe UGA will stop hiding behind the SEC and schedule a decent OOC opponent to prove they deserved to be in a BCS game.   The sad thing is that UGA struggled against a team that just got crushed by Wisconsin, by nearly 40 points.  A team that you all said doesn't even belong on the same field as UGA, yet they ran all over UGA.  While UGA did muster out a win, it was hardly impressive.  If I was a UGA fan, I'd be glad they didn't play a top team.



So beating a Nebraska (Big 10 division champ) by 14 when the spread was 8, hammering Georgia Tech 42-10 (ACC division champ) who also just beat the pre season #1 USC Trojans was not impressive enough?  I guess I will just have tuck my tail and be ashamed of my dawgs.  I sure wish we could be more impressive like USC, Oreg ST, UCLA, Washington, etc....  Those are real teams with uniforms and everything.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow..  You beat Nebraska?  So did UCLA!  You can put yourself on a nice little list of teams who have beat Nebraska in bowl games, including UW!!!  And I wouldn't talk to much trash about losing to Boise St.  Unless you already forgot last season when they traveled all the way across the country to walk all over UGA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Hey Elfiii.  14 points isnt getting "spanked".  Wisconsin "spanked" Nebraska, not UGA.  But good luck with the "North Texas" Mean Green next year.  Good luck with App State as well.  I guess UGA couldn't make room on their schedule for another "spanking" by Boise!  Or worse yet, COLORADO!!!!





riprap said:


> We do play GT every year. Yall want another piece of them.



Washington Huskies bowl appearances since 1889 -33

Bowl Record - 16-16-1. Never won an NC.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Washington_Huskies_bowl_games

Georgia Bulldogs bowl appearances since 1892 - 48

Bowl Record - 27-18-3 Won 2 NC's

Fifth in the nation for most bowl appearances, 3rd in the nation for most bowl victories.

All time record - 759-402-54  .63 winning Pct.

There's lots more where that came from. The Washington Huskies are a little "short" on statistics. That's because none of their's are notable. Not surprising. They are a non notable team in a non notable conference.

Tell ya' what sport. Send your Huskies down here to play in the SEC and let's see how they do. Vandy's scout team could whip them 9 out of 10 games.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Wow..  You beat Nebraska?  So did UCLA!  You can put yourself on a nice little list of teams who have beat Nebraska in bowl games, including UW!!!  And I wouldn't talk to much trash about losing to Boise St.  Unless you already forgot last season when they traveled all the way across the country to walk all over UGA!



I thought we were discussing this season?  Great history lesson though, and here is another one.  I think the SEC won the title last year too, and 2011, and 2010, and 2009, and 2008, and 2007, and so on, and so on...... enjoy the battle for 3rd place tonight, maybe Oregon will bring it home.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Elfiii.  When was UGA's last NC?  When was UW's???  You better go back and do some more research!!!  Oh ya, how'd UW do the last time they played the SEC in a bowl game??  BTW...  You missed this little point IN YOUR OWN ARTICLE!!

The Pac-8 did not allow a second bowl team from the conference until 1975.[3]

Sorry your panties are in a wad, but the great UGA was 2-2 against ranked teams this year!!!  Impressive!!!  But then again, they "should" have been in a BCS game right!! 

Oh ya....  UGA claims 2 NC's, and UW claims 4!!!!  JFYI!!!


----------



## barry mooney (Jan 3, 2013)

amazing how a thread about the gators & cardinals game can turn into a uga bashing thread!seems like all sport threads end up here at some point.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2013)

elfiii said:


> washington won last nc in 1991.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_Huskies_football#1991_National_Champions



fify


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 3, 2013)

CardsFan said:


> Coming into this game, I thought it could get really ugly for my Cards.   I figured this could be a 21 point blowout (or more) playing against one of the best defenses in the country.
> 
> Credit Coach Strong, Teddy Bridgewater, and both the OL and DL for playing way over their heads, and credit our fans for showing up to give them the support they needed.
> 
> ...



Congrats to Lousiville from a Gator. Charlie had your boys ready to play and you have a bright future ahead with Bridgewater. Sorry we didn't put up more of a fight. Congrats again!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 3, 2013)

DANG! College football is nearly over, yet the smack has mysteriously picked up.  Where the heck was this fire during the season. Okay, there was a few "hot" debates earlier, but overall a tame season. But I like it! Fire away!

Also, Jetjockey, UGA lost to 2 pretty good teams! One (Alabama) is playing for the NC. Not bad if ya ask me. Who cares how we looked against Nebraska, WE WON!!!!!! Also, I would imagine that most of our players were thinking about all that NFL money they're soon to be making, instead of focusing on Nebraska. Money has a way of distracting any of us! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Jan 3, 2013)

This is for you Jethockey...after Monday night, the SEC will STILL OWN the national championship. And by the way I don't see a let up on the horizon!


----------



## bigfeet (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> So???   All the UGA fans were telling everyone it was going to be a blowout and a joke of a game.  Nebraska beat themselves in the second half with turnovers.  UGA's D got TOURCHED by Nebraska.  Pelini has a notorious horrible record as of late getting his team ready to play, yet UGA barely got by them!!!   Now UGA fans are cryin the didn't make a BCS game.  Tough, schedule a tough OOC opponent and prove you deserve it.   BtW.  UF was less then an inch on a controversial play from playing in the BCS NC game.  You guys would all be bragging about how tough the SEC is had than of happened.   The BCS is so skewed towards the SEC it's not even funny, and the Sugar bowl only proved it.


Thats ok jetjockey,not everyone done here drinks that SEC koolaid.For most its easier to jump on the bandwagon than be their own man


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 3, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> Thats ok jetjockey,not everyone done here drinks that SEC koolaid.For most its easier to jump on the bandwagon than be their own man



Done hear???  Looks like you've been drinking something!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 3, 2013)

barry mooney said:


> amazing how a thread about the gators & cardinals game can turn into a uga bashing thread!seems like all sport threads end up here at some point.



What can we say, Georgia sucks!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2013)

barry mooney said:


> amazing how a thread about the gators & cardinals game can turn into a uga bashing thread!seems like all sport threads end up here at some point.



Or a go dawgs thread for that matter.   Louisville put a whoopin on the lizards, nothing else is relevant.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Whining?  I'm not whining!  I think it's hilarious.  Any time  one of those big bad SEC D's play a team with a decent offense, they get tourched.  SEC teams can't handle good dual threat QB's.  Look what Tebow, Newton, and Manzel all have done.  UGA's D got exposed by Martinez.  Fortunately for UGA, Nebraska just isnt very good.  UGA no more belonged in a BCS game then UF did.  The sad thing about it is UF almost made THE BCS game..    I can't WAIT for the playoff!!!!



What is the best way to clean diarrhea off a screen. 

You are everything that you hate, you make a few valid points, but your view of the SEC is as skewed, as the fans, that you call out for having a skewed view of the rest of the conferences.

Good run... You will loose your coach in a year or two and will sink back into mediocrity with the rest of the PAC 12, and the ducks will once again, only be known for their tacky Nike uniforms. And the SEC will still be hauling home crystal balls.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 3, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> Thats ok jetjockey,not everyone done here drinks that SEC koolaid.For most its easier to jump on the bandwagon than be their own man


 
Birlliant statement 

Go back to watching soccer..... I speak for most of the Dawg fans on here when I say that we have been bleeding red and black long before the SEC was the dominant conference.  I was a fan during the Goff and Donnan days well. 

No sunshine fan here.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 3, 2013)

southGAlefty said:


> What can we say, Georgia sucks!



Funny we lost to 2 top 6 teams but fsu is awesome yall sure slung a lot of arrows at that wolf pack.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Whining?  I'm not whining!  I think it's hilarious.  Any time  one of those big bad SEC D's play a team with a decent offense, they get tourched.  SEC teams can't handle good dual threat QB's.  Look what Tebow, Newton, and Manzel all have done.  UGA's D got exposed by Martinez.  Fortunately for UGA, Nebraska just isnt very good.  UGA no more belonged in a BCS game then UF did.  The sad thing about it is UF almost made THE BCS game..    I can't WAIT for the playoff!!!!



What exactly did Martinez do? 16/27 for 204 and 46 whole rushing yards. 

Burkhead maybe. Martinez? Hardly!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Hey Elfiii.  14 points isnt getting "spanked".  Wisconsin "spanked" Nebraska, not UGA.  But good luck with the "North Texas" Mean Green next year.  Good luck with App State as well.  I guess UGA couldn't make room on their schedule for another "spanking" by Boise!  Or worse yet, COLORADO!!!!



Talk about cherry picking. You seem to be leaving one OOC game out. Wonder why?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 4, 2013)

Buzz said:


> 31-10 isn't blowing someone away?    Florida State played a "C" game and still won by 3 TDs.



I love how pulling away late for a 14 point win is a great game by UGA.  Trailing into the 4th and then winning is a blowout for UF over us, but winning by 21 over a team you're picked to beat by 14 is a dissappointment.

Granted, it wasn't a pretty win, but we did just smother NIU.  It was obvious who the better team was.  I just wish Jimbo would develop a killer instinct.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Even a blind squirl!!   Haha



Wasn't that the preseason #1, crown jewel, of the PAC 12?

I know.  They NEVER should have been ranked that high.  Lack of depth was obviously gonna be their downfall this year, but this year was a huuuge letdown for USC.

I do still believe Oregon can play with anyone in the nation.


----------



## bigfeet (Jan 4, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Done hear???  Looks like you've been drinking something!



cuse my spelling


----------



## bigfeet (Jan 4, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Birlliant statement
> 
> Go back to watching soccer..... I speak for most of the Dawg fans on here when I say that we have been bleeding red and black long before the SEC was the dominant conference.  I was a fan during the Goff and Donnan days well.
> 
> No sunshine fan here.



Don't guess I was talking to you then


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2013)

tcward said:


> And by the way I don't see a let up on the horizon!



Thats becuase your looking west. Look north and what you will see on the horizon is a silver bullet train steam rolling down the track towards another NC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats becuase your looking west. Look north and what you will see on the horizon is a silver bullet train steam rolling down the track towards another NC.








Represent.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Represent.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


>



She should be wearing a prison uniform.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 4, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> She should be wearing a prison uniform.



She is.  Did you not see the picture?


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats becuase your looking west. Look north and what you will see on the horizon is a silver bullet train steam rolling down the track towards another NC.



They don't want to think about that, Snook. 

I can't wait for next season!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> She is.  Did you not see the picture?



Well played.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 4, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> Don't guess I was talking to you then



Dont sweat it..... lots of people speak before they think.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 4, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You lost because bama ran all over your D. You didn't loose on the last play. Bama beat you the whole 4 quarters. I never saw the ball coss the goal line on the last play.....did you?  I still think UGA deserved the Sugar Bowl. Just trying to keep it real for you.



So if UGA had completed that last pass into the the endzone and scored more points than Alabama, Alabama would have still won because they dominated the rest of the game statistically?  Bama logic is infalliable.


----------



## HucK Finn (Jan 4, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Thats becuase your looking west. Look north and what you will see on the horizon is a silver bullet train steam rolling down the track towards another NC.






chainshaw said:


> They don't want to think about that, Snook.
> 
> I can't wait for next season!



LOL..... I love thinking about it.... I love proving that OSU is overrated almost as much as I love collard greens. They are defiently a "steaming pile" on the tracks; that is for sure. 

As far as a the "Silver Bullet Train rolling down the tracks"..... I hope that all the train wrecks have been cleared up from when OSU played an SEC teams in the past.

I know that OSU is not used to OC games from teams, that are not D2 Ohio schools..... But here is a link so you can see how pathetic OSU does against SEC teams and especially in BCS National championship games...... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_State_Buckeyes_football#National_championships

Since 1978 OSU is a "Silver Bullet Steaming Pile" of 1-9 against SEC teams in bowl games.... or 2-9 if you count TX A&M .... 

 Your weak schedule can get you to the big game but, you still cant seem to beat the "over rated, undeserving" SEC team that you are facing.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Talk about cherry picking. You seem to be leaving one OOC game out. Wonder why?



Ok.  So NOW an OOC ACC team is a tough OOC game? All the SEC fans do is bash the ACC, but NOW that UGA is playing Clemson they are suddenly a great team?   Kinda reminds me of a the BSU bashing all the UGA fans did, until BSU ended up on their schedule.  THEN BSU suddenly became a tough OOC game!!!  Remember all the bashing UGA fans did?  Remember lines like this "if Boise played in the SEC they'd be a low teer team because SEC D's will destroy Boise.."  All Boise did was travel all the way across the country and dismantle JaJa..  Now suddenly Clemson of the ACC is tough?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> So if UGA had completed that last pass into the the endzone and scored more points than Alabama, Alabama would have still won because they dominated the rest of the game statistically?  Bama logic is infalliable.



Who's playing Monday night.   If Murray had only spiked the ball.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 4, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Ok.  So NOW an OOC ACC team is a tough OOC game? All the SEC fans do is bash the ACC, but NOW that UGA is playing Clemson they are suddenly a great team?   Kinda reminds me of a the BSU bashing all the UGA fans did, until BSU ended up on their schedule.  THEN BSU suddenly became a tough OOC game!!!  Remember all the bashing UGA fans did?  Remember lines like this "if Boise played in the SEC they'd be a low teer team because SEC D's will destroy Boise.."  All Boise did was travel all the way across the country and dismantle JaJa..  Now suddenly Clemson of the ACC is tough?



Never said they were tough. Just asking why you failed to mention them when you were running down the other OOC games? Did it not fit your agenda?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Never said they were tough. Just asking why you failed to mention them when you were running down the other OOC games? Did it not fit your agenda?


 
I have no agenda, you can throw Clemson in there since I think that's originally the game where UGA was supposed to play Oregon.  UGA wanted nothing to do with Oregon however...   Kinda like KSU when they pulled out of their series with Oregon.  We all saw last night why that was a good choice for KSU!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 4, 2013)

HucK Finn said:


> Your weak schedule can get you to the big game but, you still cant seem to beat the "over rated, undeserving" SEC team that you are facing.



Michigan does just fine against the SEC in bowl games so yea, it is an anomoly?

About half of those 9 games, OSU lost in the closing moments and could have easily went the other way. I know, I'm sounding like JJ now.

All I know is, the last BCS game OSU played in, I watched them dominate an SEC team until Tress called off Pryor and the dogs letting them back in the game which is what Tress was known for. But, like he almost always did, still got the win. Thats right, the last time they played each other in a BCS game, year before last, OSU slapped around an sec team and since I have a short memory, I don't remember much before that!!! 

I still remember all the threads telling me how Arkanchoke had to much speed at receiver and runningback and how good their defense had played down the stretch, which even had many of you here stating, they were playing the best football down the stretch in the conference. Most here said OSU had NO CHANCE (dont make me pull those threads up) Patreno was a far better caoch than Tress, Bla Bla Bla. I sure enjoyed watching those 4 defensive lineman especially the one from Ga pound Arkanchoke all night.


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gators how are y'all feeling now?


----------

